# What is the rarest coolest musclebike out there?



## Sped Man

What do you consider the rarest coolest muscle bike out there? Please post a photo.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

The Iverson Dragger has got to be one of them.


----------



## Sped Man

Is that it? It looks like a stingray with mag wheels...


----------



## sqrly

The huffy slingshot with the long forks is pretty darn cool.  No pic right now.
also the Schwinn chopper that I built, but it might not count since I built it.


----------



## detroitbike

*Green* Vista Banana 5 speed and the Iverson Rogue .


----------



## Oldnut

*Huffy wheel*

67 huffy wheels are a little scarce.





 one of mine before the pre war bicycle affliction bit me hard. And it's a huffman I thought they fixed this problem with the pictures.


----------



## kingfish254

At the time, it would have been my old chopperized Screamer 2 (after I accidently put the crank on backwards when it was upside down).


----------



## Wcben

I had a Raleigh chopper in orange with the high back sissy bar, it was a VERY rare ten speed... Wish I still had it, it was a very cool bike!


----------



## Danimal

I think the coolest is a Huffy Rail or a Huffy Wheel. Not the rarest, but I think the coolest.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Kinda rare*

Kinda rare http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## dxmadman

*Any pre production homemade highriser*

My dream is to find a real pre 63 home built bike, the original ones those surfer kids started building in 1958 in Long Beach. My dad remembers Tony Blacks bike, a prewar schwinn with a homemade banana seat " pre persons", if your bike was home built you was King poop and your bike would outclass any 63/64 deluxe. Those are the true original muscle bikes.


----------



## Riadoo

*Not too rare...columbia playboy 88....*

The columbia playboy 88.... Wheelie bars and just a nice juicy bike for the late 60s


----------



## Sped Man

Wcben there is one right now on Ebay. For just $3500 it can be yours. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281176009527


----------



## Wcben

Wow, like I said, I wish I still had mine!


----------



## sqrly

Bam!  The coolest!!!  Well, was cool before I let it sit for 10 years.


----------



## Sped Man

I vote for the Columbia SS 3. Awesome muscle bike from the past. Always wanted one for my sons but never could find one.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Gots Ta Have Them "Foot" Pedals .........*

My blue Swing-Bike with AUTHENTIC - American Made - "Foot" Pedals.  

Sure .. I was way too old for it when I got it ... but it was very, very boss !!!


----------



## stoney

Where in the hell did you find those sasquatch pedals? ugly, but love 'em


----------



## hoofhearted

*Oh, Those Pedals !!!*

A good friend of mine, Paul (goes by code-name >> bike << on The CABE) allowed me to own them 
years ago.  Paul (bike) is known for having a good eye AND the uncanny ability to acquire the most 
profound, bicycle-related jewels. 

Paul has been my source of exotic badges and other treasures for the longest time.

Paul coined the phrase, "It's Only Unobtainable Once .. And Then I Find It."  

And because of this asset .. it's a forgivable sin that he uses the term, "smalls" as frequently as he does.

..............  patric cafaro


----------



## stoney

I know Paul. We did some dealings years back at Copake and Mass. Paul is a great guy. Your right he always comes up with some very nice stuff, different stuff. Maybe put a little bit of hair on those pedals?


----------



## krate-mayhem

*bikes*

Hi all I have two a iverson Bandito and a Rollfast Blue Devil
bandito




iverson BANDITO by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




rollfast5 (Large) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Ziggyboy

*I was thinking...*

The 71 Grey Ghost would be the most rare of the Schwinn Stingrays.

It's certainly the hardest to find parts for and the most expensive to buy parts for.

Got a laugh out of the person here that got his crank in backwards. That was pretty funny.


----------



## bike

*I bought an iverson George Barris bike on E*

Legendary if funky kustom car god

-pre cabe it was in Michigan and it turned out I could not get there- only muscle bike I really wanted.

check out http://tinyurl.com/lyg4twd google images


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Ziggyboy said:


> The 71 Grey Ghost would be the most rare of the Schwinn Stingrays.
> 
> It's certainly the hardest to find parts for and the most expensive to buy parts for.
> 
> Got a laugh out of the person here that got his crank in backwards. That was pretty funny.




ShaaazzaaaView attachment 125909mmm..


----------



## Sped Man

Here is one I have never seen before. It is a Skyway 5 speed. It is really tricked out. I saw this for the first time today at Cycle Smithy in Chicago. This guy has a huge collection of cool vintage bicycles. I went there to pick up a chain guard for my Silver King. Unfortunately, his employees made an error. They reposted a chainguard that they had sold before. The owner was very nice he gave me a Colson bicycle rack for free for all my troubles. One cool guy! Years ago I purchased a mint 73 Apple Disc Brake Krate from him.


----------



## tanksalot

Heres my 24 /16 inch wheel Hawthorne .. This is the only company I know who made this wheel combo..


----------



## rideahiggins

*Sears Spyder 5*

My brother had one when we were kids. It died in a head on bicycle crash with a 10 speed, bent the frame bad. I've been looking for another one for a couple of years now.


----------



## ilikebikes1

This one.


----------



## Sped Man

Here are two I like:


----------



## volksboy57

*I dont know how rare they are*

but here are a couple of my favorites:

western flyer wheelie bike, with built in wheelie bar!
View attachment 127784

sears screamer
View attachment 127785

murray eliminator
View attachment 127786

Swing Bike


----------



## spook1s

I'm not really into muscle bikes that much but this one is on my short list of ones that I would love to own!  I believe this is the ONLY 1 in existence!!!   Custom painted and restored using all NOS parts!!  Currently on display at Bicycle Heaven in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Social Suicide

I think they're German


----------



## azhearseguy

this is my favorite one. 1969 Murray Mark II Eliminator. these came in all different colors And options.


----------



## RailRider

I love those Huffy Rails! Hard to beat their longer frames for adult riding.


----------



## Jaxon

16 Inch Schwinn Midget With Top Fueler Forks


----------



## Sped Man

This one looks cool.


----------



## ozzmonaut

Not sure about rarity or value but they are pretty cool in my opinion, and I haven't seen a ton of them. Finally got one but it is in pieces now being cleaned and prepared for reassembly. This pic is a mach 5 20/16, mine is a mach 1 24/20, but same color and same handlebars and seat, sissybar, and pad.



And here are mine
mach 1 pre-purchase



and my mach 5 frame frankenstein


----------



## Stretched

My Serious vote goes to  Huffy Slingshot  Grown men can still ride them,  Just don't push the pedal to hard!


----------



## partsguy

Sears Spyder 500, Sears Spyder 5 and 10 speed 24", and maybe the Firestone GTO.


----------



## Jaxon

Sped Man said:


> This one looks cool.




Is this something new someone made. Where did you find this pic?


----------



## rfeagleye

*That is a RRB Build Off bike Jaxon...*



Jaxon said:


> Is this something new someone made. Where did you find this pic?




Don't worry, that isn't a real Chopper Top


----------



## Debikeman

I don't know anyone who owns a rolefast 24/20 except me


----------



## Freqman1

Debikeman said:


> I don't know anyone who owns a rolefast 24/20 except me



If it says "Rolefast" on the badge I can almost guarantee you have the only one!


----------



## fordmike65

.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I challenge anyone to come up with another one of these. 1969 Atala Torino 3 speed. I'm slowly getting this up and running.


----------



## Lonestar

I am not very knowlegable on muscle Bikes, but this one is for sale in Austin...

AMF Aerobee Avenger 5​
Looks pretty cool!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Lonestar said:


> Looks pretty cool!



They are and that is. Kiiiilllllleeer tires on that one, long frame makes for better riding for adults


----------



## Freqman1

There are a lot of very rare and obscure muscle bikes out there. I've yet to see an original Huffy Penguin--the first muscle bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin

‘68-‘69 Murray F1 Eliminator…Mine was  “rare” within a couple of years,it fell apart beneath me,lol








						1968 Murray F1 Eliminator - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1968 Murray F1 Eliminator - This Murray F1 Eliminator muscle bike is a true survivor! In a rare color, this bike would stand out in any collection. Murray did a good job coming up



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## ODDER

Jaxon said:


> Is this something new someone made. Where did you find this pic?



My friend Paul in Oklahoma built that. If you look on Ratrodbikes I believe it was called “Rat Stink”


----------



## jungleterry

I would say this one for sure ,only one I've ever seen .Looking for the sales ad if any one has one.Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Certainly not the rarest but have only seen a couple references online. Haven't seen another Huffy Kool Kat since finding it many years ago.


----------



## wheelbender6

Riadoo said:


> *Not too rare...columbia playboy 88....*
> 
> The columbia playboy 88.... Wheelie bars and just a nice juicy bike for the late 60s



I think a Columbia Playboy is really rare. It wasn't long before the publisher of Playboy magazine forced Columbia to change the model name to "Playbike".


----------



## IngoMike

No contest.....not mine.......hoping to stubble upon one some day.....


----------



## IngoMike

This is my current favorite....'65 Ross Polo Bike.....I sold all of my Stingrays(8) after acquiring this bike.....


----------



## jrcarz

The Western Flyer Wheelie Bike and AMF Skeeter and Iverson Dragstripper


----------



## jrcarz

IngoMike said:


> No contest.....not mine.......hoping to stubble upon one some day.....
> View attachment 1537529
> 
> View attachment 1537530



There is one on Ebay right now! Very expensive.


----------



## Freqman1

How many of these are out there?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Freqman1 said:


> How many of these are out there?
> 
> View attachment 1539072



Not a lot, I thought the forks were on backwards the first time I saw one.


----------



## jrcarz

Here is mine very rare. Especially the Plaid seat LOL!!! I need to recover it someday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

jrcarz said:


> Here is mine very rare. Especially the Plaid seat LOL!!! I need to recover it someday.
> 
> View attachment 1539223



No crazy forks?


----------



## koolbikes

Sped Man said:


> What do you consider the rarest coolest muscle bike out there? Please post a photo.



Rarest stuff has to be the George Barris Iverson Mag Wheel bicycles.
Koolest stuff # 1 Quality is the Schwinn Krate series BUT,
The things I always considered rarest coolest are , VISTA Banana bike, closest knock-off of a Schwinn Krate, Sears Screamers and the CCM Mustang Marauder (Very Rare in USA).


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

OK, I found this one on eBay. I have been doing musclebikes for almost 50 years and thought I saw it all


It is an AMF Wheelie BuzzBike.
Anyone see one of these before?


----------



## Phil K

Yep. One is for sale close to me.


----------



## koolbikes

Looks like the one that was For Sale at Memory Lane Swap Meet


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Phil K said:


> Yep. One is for sale close to me.



Can you post a photo?


----------



## Phil K

This is not mine.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Definitely not the same bike but both (or all three) are blue. There had to be other colors available. Now I will have to search until I find more on these.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Two ads for the Skeeter 2+1 as AMF so brilliantly called it.
One of the worst bicycle names since the German Bonanza musclebike.


----------



## Phil K

Think the guy has one with the steering wheel also.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Huffy made that one, note the Flaming Stack chainguard.  There are other manufacturers that had similar bikes though, Columbia and AMF both had used a steering wheel that was all chrome and about 3/4 of a circle cut out toward the rider. I probably have photos in my archives.


----------



## videoranger




----------



## jungleterry

Heres this one ,some one mentioned it earlier .Such a great survivor .


----------



## mrg

Ok, was the fork in the ad a pre production or was it sold that way?, or did it morf into a less dramatic version?, different sprocket also.


----------



## Coyote

mrg said:


> was the fork in the ad a pre-production or was it sold that way?



I have never seen one with that radical fork.
My assessment would be that the "design" had too much downward load
away from the wheel center of gravity, causing stress or bending.
It looks cool, but may have proven impractical.

Here is a green Banana:


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

volksboy57 said:


> *I dont know how rare they are*
> 
> but here are a couple of my favorites:
> 
> western flyer wheelie bike, with built in wheelie bar!
> View attachment 127784
> 
> sears screamer
> View attachment 127785
> 
> murray eliminator
> View attachment 127786
> 
> Swing Bike
> View attachment 127787



Your attachments cannot be viewed. Just add them as photos instead of as attachments with ID codes.
Works better. Thanks, Rob


----------



## redline1968

I have  a blue spyder like pictured they are 10 spds.  How rare are these?   69 eliminator are rare?


----------



## koolbikes

Here's one I always forget about ... 1964 - '65 Mattel Stallion


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

I saw one about 10 years ago, a guy I know that runs a scrap yard saves almost every bike that comes in and he had one off against the fence by the office.
Wasn't quite this nice but it was all there.


----------



## Jcv56

IMO a schwinn stingray j-33 model takes the cake


----------



## PCHiggin

koolbikes said:


> Here's one I always forget about ... 1964 - '65 Mattel Stallion
> 
> View attachment 1547635



Loved that one and the VRROOM Bike. Settled for a vrroom engine on a hand me down


----------



## nick tures

Jcv56 said:


> IMO a schwinn stingray j-33 model takes the cake



Nice !!


----------



## Grey Ghost

IngoMike said:


> No contest.....not mine.......hoping to stubble upon one some day.....
> View attachment 1537529
> 
> View attachment 1537530



NEVER seen one of these.

Some pretty rare bikes here.


----------



## mrg

I don't know about rarest but one of my favorites! Murry King Kat.


----------



## tacochris

mrg said:


> I don't know about rarest but one of my favorites! Murry King Kat.View attachment 1728072View attachment 1728073View attachment 1728074View attachment 1728076



Im a rather big fan of vintage chopper culture and this is one of my favorite chopper-culture style bikes out there.  I really wouldnt mind having one some day.


----------



## mrg

I went thru a few different choppers but kept this as my favorite 25 yrs ago, had a tank from a different model on it but it's lost in the garage somewhere🥺


----------



## Outskirtscustoms

My 1968 Schwinn Mini Twinn. Only made one year. I'm missing a few things but have most of the missing pieces.



What it looks like originally


----------



## Cruiserdude94

I’m assuming this is more rare-ish. The Huffy slingshot 5 speed but the Grants Dept. store version.


----------



## Grey Ghost

Wow, fully nonfunctional front spring too!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

Grey Ghost said:


> Wow, fully nonfunctional front spring too!



I have one of those forks, but not the bike anymore. Would love a frame to go with it to build a mild 1970s custom version, mostly stock with accessories no butchering.


----------



## jrcarz

Iverson Dragstripper!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960

jrcarz said:


> Iverson Dragstripper!
> 
> View attachment 1756580



Can I get a closeup of the front rim and brake? Trying to ID a wheel I had, still have drum but the rim was junk.


----------



## highwheelerboy25

mrg said:


> I don't know about rarest but one of my favorites! Murry King Kat.View attachment 1728072View attachment 1728073View attachment 1728074View attachment 1728076



Have one and love it!


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Iverson Sprinter - only made in 1972


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Huffy Dill Pickle - 1973


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Huffy Cool Ghoul


----------



## highwheelerboy25

Atkins Badged Mark II


----------



## mrg

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I’m assuming this is more rare-ish. The Huffy slingshot 5 speed but the Grants Dept. store version.
> View attachment 1756246View attachment 1756250



In socal Grants was a "5 & dime" similar Woolworth, they had a few bikes but never really looked at then, we went there for the colored St Christopher's and the surfer "iron" crosses!, always looking for the same color as our StingRays!, pic is a few yrs before we were hanging out there!


----------

